# New to cycling - looking for hills in Sacto?



## cjb011 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm new to cycling and a training schedule I am trying out says to ride some hills. Any since I have only been riding a few months and only lived in Sacramento a few years I have yet to learn to scop out good hills to ride on - any suggestions for hill training in the Sacramento area? Thanks!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

How new to cycling? One good ride for a newbie is up the bike trail to Folsom Lake. That was my first climb when I started back up a few years ago.

From the bike trail, if you cross over the river on the footbridge just before Sunrise (through the parking lot) there is a hill climbing up out of the river valley. It's not long, but does get a bit steep.

Also, from the outlet shops on Iron Point/Folsom Blvd, you can head up Iron Point. There's a pretty good hill just past E Bidwell. Make a left at the top on Empire Ranch. A left at E. Natoma, and straight back. A mile or 2 after passing Green Valley, on the right you can pick up the bike trail again to loop back to start.

There are more hills nearby in the El Dorado Hills area, some of which are reasonably difficult (or quite hard), depending on your fitness level.

Where are you riding now? Riding speed? Distance on a long ride? etc.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Head to Auburn. Nothing but hills up there. All types. Indian Hill, Bald hill, Chili Hill, are a few that come to mind


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

cjb011 said:


> I'm new to cycling and a training schedule I am trying out says to ride some hills. Any since I have only been riding a few months and only lived in Sacramento a few years I have yet to learn to scop out good hills to ride on - any suggestions for hill training in the Sacramento area? Thanks!


I'll bet if you hooked up with the Sacramento Wheelmen, you'd have all the hills you could handle. I'd make e-mail or voice contact with them first to establish which rides are within you pace ability. Nothing worse than being the newbie left behind, because you're not in the right group.

http://www.sacwheelmen.org/.


----------



## cjb011 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been riding for about 2 months - had ankle surgery and was cleared to ride about then.

I am trying to get back into shape so my average speed is about 14.5 when I alone, but faster with friends their to motivate me 

My longest ride was yesterday, it was 40 miles and took me a little less than 3 hours with three short stops - two for water bottle refill and one to adjust the seat angle - still not right 

I have been riding the American River Trail, but since I live in Natomas I normally get on around Discovery Park and have yet to make it to the Folsom section. 

My training log calls for hills that:
1 - "Take about 1 minute to climb"
2- "Take longer than 5 minutes to climb" 
Real specific, I know 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cjb011 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome - thanks!


----------



## cjb011 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I was thinking about heading that route, I am getting comfortable riding in groups and find it better then solo for sure!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The Sierra foothills have plenty of climbs. Head up towards Hwy 49 and you'll find more than enough. Small ones, big ones, and some really nasty ones, too, like Slug Gulch. Ouch.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

There aren't many hills in Natomas but you can get to some on either 80 or 50. I'm in Roseville and just the roads out here and in Rocklin would keep you busy for a while based on your training schedule. Check out Park Rd and Sierra College.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Ditto on the Sacramento Wheelmen...they have rides starting in Fair Oaks that come up to the foothills...


----------



## scooter916 (Apr 8, 2009)

if your close to Roseville, come out to the Sharp Bicycles shop ride Sat mornings at 8am, 40-60miles 18ish ave speed and ~2k feet of climbing are the norm. we also have a slower group that leave at 9:30 and on Thursdays at 9.

call for details
916-797-8894


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Start going on some Wheelmen rides in the Folsom area. 

JoelS had a monsterously (to me) hilly ride when I was there last fall. I ended up not going because I being a flatlander I would have been horribly slow and didn't want to hold them back. Plus being 90 miles I was not sure I could even finish. Hills, ok. Distance, ok. Both, mmmm, maybe not so much


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Try Rattlesnake Bar and Shirland Trac in Loomis. Takes 45 min to an hour of great back country climbing. Need more add Indian Hill. Need more add Confluence and Forethill Bridge. All in Auburn. Great rides.


----------

